# Print Job stuck in queue



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello all,

I got 2 computers, 1 is connected to a printer and the other is also using the same printer but is connected through the network. Basically, the print job is stuck and if I try to delete the stuck job, it just says "Deleting - Printing" and never goes away. As a result, I cannot print any other documents.

I've tried turn on/off the printer, restarting spool service, disconnecting the printer from the computers, but nothing has worked. Also, there is no file located in the C:/Windows/System32/spool/Printers folder. The only thing I haven't tried is restarting the computer but if possible I really don't want to restart them.

Is there any other things I can try to solve this problem? Or is restarting the computers the only way?

Thanks very much!


----------



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

Ack, nevermind.

I restarted spool service on the printing computer instead of the computer that hosts the printer. I restarted spool on the hosting computer and it worked.

The problem is solved.


----------



## HFA (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a document stuck in the printer queue. I tried to delete it, and it would not delete. Thus, I can't get the printer to print anything from the computer.


----------



## wvc (Jul 21, 2010)

try a control alt delete then go to task manager
---go to the processes tab
------find the spool
--------click end process

then try resending your job


----------

